# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Release]Kadauchi's Auto Gathering Plugin

## Adauchi

-----------

----------


## chibiushi

could you add a timer so that I can slow this down, I am using it to auto explorer but my sync ability has a cool down too long...

----------


## Adauchi

-----------

----------


## Adauchi

-----------

----------


## EEGold

Would it be possible in the future to run multiple gw2 clients with lets say midnight hack and this program?

----------


## Adauchi

-----------

----------


## TheNinjaNevin

Is it possible to get banned from this?

----------


## w00ty

Where does one find cords for their one server?

----------


## Adauchi

-----------

----------


## w00ty

Just run around and register where gathering is?

----------


## Adauchi

-----------

----------


## KaseZero

Just out of curiosity, how long does it take to do one route?

----------


## Adauchi

-----------

----------


## w00ty

Done it once, after the patch half of what i recorded isn't there anymore. I feel my time was wasted  :Frown:

----------


## Adauchi

-----------

----------


## w00ty

Ouch :\
That really sucks.

----------


## therightemp

kinda died in like 5 minutes D:

----------


## Necromance

Isn't there a way to make a radar for nodes and have the teleporter teleport to them that way?

----------


## octech

> Is it possible to get banned from this?


Yes nevin it is very possible to get banned using this. Use at your own discretion it may not be detected at this period and time but we won't know when aren discovers this until someone has be banned and posts on this forum. So you are taking a risk by using this. It's up to you to determine whether or not if that risk outweighs the benefits.

----------


## RakshaKnuts

thanks a lot

----------


## zinedine41

test thanks a lot

----------


## dervd

Testing, thanks man.

----------


## Gaxaro50

I cannot download the Attached Files for some reason? How come?

----------


## SoundofShadow

is this still up to date and undetected?

----------

